# photo thread....



## sneakypete

post em if ya got em.....I`m not one of those who thinks they own a thread they start so I will not reply to each and every post made. I know we have members who are into photography so why not have a thread to post our stuff eh...let `er rip...


----------



## sneakypete

heres a recent one...


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Well, I wanted to try my remote shutter release, and it's been really hot and humid, so I combined those 2 facts and....


----------



## Guest

My brother in-law stops by every now and then on his 
route to visit. Neighbours always think we're having kegs 
delivered and wonder why we don't invite them over.


----------



## Rumble_b

A couple of mine I like. My Dog last Thanksgiving up north and my daughter with my dad about a month ago.
View attachment 3713
View attachment 3714


----------



## Rumble_b

Play with some HDR and tone mapping sometimes too.
View attachment 3715
View attachment 3716


----------



## cheezyridr

i really like the way the dog is looking back. 

i'm no photographer, but i have taken one or 2 that i like. 










just for the hell of it, notice the gumby on the steering head? he is the same one from below. one of the last things left from my old life

View attachment 3718


----------



## fretboard

One of my kids digs the band Train, so through a friend of a friend I was able to arrange for him to go hang with them for a while before their show at the Molson Amphitheatre last Sunday. They couldn't have been nicer to him and asked him about other bands he likes and other concerts he's gone to and if he had any ideas for stuff they could put on Train shirts in the future. Then they signed a few things for him and gave us some front row seats. He thought it was awesome (and said he'd have to start practicing his bass a bit more...) so here's one of him just after they showed him up on the video screens (the video camera guy is right behind him).

View attachment 3720


They also had one of their crew send him this picture yesterday so he can find himself in the crowd. Not sure why it's so small when I try to get it on here - but he can find himself in the crowd when he opens it on his computer.

View attachment 3721


Not too many rippling guitar solos (only a handful of actual solos to be honest) - but I enjoyed their show. Certainly better music to my ears than most of the other music the kids play around the house (they did a little Beatles medley during the show and encored with The Weight by The Band) - and very much a kid-friendly sorta vibe at the show. Not his first concert - but the one he'll remember for the longest I'm sure.


----------



## Robert1950

My grand daughter - Hendrix (yep, that's her name) late last spring in Sherwood Park, Alberta.










Axl last Christmas in Sherwood Park.


----------



## Mr Yerp

Some nice pics here folks! Here's our oldest dog, Maggie.

View attachment 3732


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## greco

These pics are great !! Thanks for posting them. 

I wish I had something decent enough to contribute...alas...not going to happen.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Rumble_b

Love the one with the window Pete. Well actually they are all very nice.


----------



## Rumble_b

Couple more.
View attachment 3734
View attachment 3735
View attachment 3736


----------



## fretboard

How's your sense of humour, Rumble B? August 2010 for me.

View attachment 3738


----------



## puckhead

My dog with her prize











i forget whether I took this pic, or whether our drummer took it.
I like the way the fire showed up. the bass was not behaving, anyway.


----------



## sneakypete

thanks...the window was taken at Yokosuka where the US has a huge naval base.


----------



## Rumble_b

fretboard said:


> How's your sense of humour, Rumble B? August 2010 for me.


LOL Very nice! Looks like you had a better hotel room than me. Mine was from July last year.


----------



## Adcandour

Mr Yerp said:


> Some nice pics here folks! Here's our oldest dog, Maggie.
> 
> <img src="http://www.guitarscanada.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3732"/>


What a beauty.


----------



## cheezyridr

i like this one. 



sneakypete said:


>


----------



## Fiveway

Forgive the logo. I'm trying to sell these things, but it's not intended as spam, just protection against idea thievery.


----------



## Cartcanuck

My oldest a few years ago having fun when I bought her some drumsticks...


----------



## Cartcanuck

One of my favourite places.....Jamaica....


----------



## Cartcanuck

Looks like fun....I love airshows...










Another from Jamaica...


----------



## Cartcanuck

oh look!!!! TOES!!!










OK, I'll stop now...


----------



## FrankyNoTone

Here's some shots from a recent vacation in SoCal...


Santa Monica Beach (random people in the water), also visited the legendary guitar shop McCabes











A fun guitar shop in Carlsbad, don't know what's up with the big chicken but I finally got me a Chicken Pick and a genuine, made in Hawaii shirt with surf boards and hula girls print.











A funny candid with the old woman using a candy as a carrot to the kid on the bike.


----------



## zontar

Some cool pics

Here's one I took last summer just off the Coquihalla when we pulled over to take a break and stretch our legs.








It was a cell phone camera, I couldn't see the screen too well, and I'm not the best photographer, so I was a bit surprised how it turned out.


----------



## allthumbs56

View attachment 3764

You can never have too many pictures of puppies ..................


----------



## Milkman

At the base of the pyramid of the sun at Teotihuacan, Mexico.


And, at the summit with the pyramid of the moon to my right.


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## faracaster

Guys....I'm very impressed by the shots here. Really nice stuff.


Here's a couple of mine.

This is Little Rd. north of Port Hope just south of Rice Lake. Late Autumn 2011










On a completely different note. 
This is from a PCVS rally at Queen's Park again Autumn 2011. This was my son's school (Peteborough Colligiate and Vocational School). The student's organized a rally and bused it down to Queen's Park to try to talk sense into Laurel Broten (then Education Minister) and save their High School that had been designated for closure. I was so proud of all those kids that day.


----------



## Mr Yerp

adcandour said:


> What a beauty.


Thanks! She is a nice dog, but like a few others of her breed, smart as a bag of hammers. 
Here's another iPhone pic....
View attachment 3770


----------



## Robert1950

Went to a rodeo in Tofield SE of Edmonton last about 6 wks ago. Had a good time. This was the Mutton Bustin' event. Loose dirt about 8-12" deep.


----------



## cheezyridr

sneakypete said:


>


now that i see your location, that explains it. i like this pic too. 




Milkman said:


> At the base of the pyramid of the sun at Teotihuacan, Mexico. i got there by surfing with the alien


cool pic, joe!


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## cheezyridr

one for pete. not the greatest picture quality but you probably know what this is about. (for everyone else http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hinamatsuri) we don't have the whole court. you've probably seen some really nice ones, actually being in japan.

View attachment 3790


and one for allthumbs, cause i totally agree with him in his previous post. terrible quality again, prolly cell phone camera. i think the above pic is too. but i chose this one because from the very minute this dog chose me, this is where she always wants to be

View attachment 3791


----------



## Robert1950

A couple of shots taken from Toronto Island in late May using an infrared converted Nikon D80...


----------



## greco

Great pics Robert1950...the high contrasts of black to white are very cool.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Shark

Sorry about the spammage. Got a few here.

Concert:

View attachment 3793


View attachment 3794


View attachment 3795


Nature:

View attachment 3796


Food:

View attachment 3797


Magazine:

View attachment 3798


Theatre:

View attachment 3799


Portrait:

View attachment 3800


Reportage: 

View attachment 3801


Wedding:

View attachment 3802


View attachment 3803


View attachment 3804


View attachment 3805


View attachment 3806


View attachment 3807


View attachment 3808


View attachment 3809


View attachment 3810


Got some classic cars and other stuff tucked away somewhere, too. But that'll do, I guess.


----------



## sneakypete

thanks cheezy `cept....those dolls are for girl`s day...these carp are for boy`s day....


----------



## Rumble_b

Very nice Mark. I hope to get to your level at some point. It's a hobby that I really love, but kind of a new one. My dad's a photographer and was into a bit as a kid but just bought a dslr and took my first real pics in about 15 years last summer.


----------



## Shark

Rumble_b said:


> Very nice Mark. I hope to get to your level at some point. It's a hobby that I really love, but kind of a new one. My dad's a photographer and was into a bit as a kid but just bought a dslr and took my first real pics in about 15 years last summer.


Thanks, man. 

And good for you for getting back into it.  Keep the enjoyment at the forefront of your mind. Setting yourself challenges really helps to create new ways of seeing things. A question I often asked myself was, "What _couldn't_ I do here?" and then I'd try to do it.


----------



## Guest

Must be a Bieber concert.

How did you get more than 4 pic's on one post?


----------



## sneakypete

yeah must be....the mom on the right looks like she`s thinking.....when is this going to be over?


----------



## cheezyridr

sneakypete said:


> thanks cheezy `cept....those dolls are for girl`s day...these carp are for boy`s day....


 we have the helmet/sword thing but i dont have a pic of it. we also had the fish for a while too.


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## faracaster

2010 Juno Awards St. John's NL


----------



## Mr Yerp

faracaster said:


> 2010 Juno Awards St. John's NL


I'm sure I'll be one of many to say that this is a killer pic!, not to slag all the others of course. Would make a great vinyl album cover!


----------



## greco

Mr Yerp said:


> I'm sure I'll be one of many to say that this is a killer pic!, not to slag all the others of course. Would make a great vinyl album cover!


I remember being very impressed with that specific pic when it was posted in 2010.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Shark

laristotle said:


> Must be a Bieber concert.
> 
> How did you get more than 4 pic's on one post?


Ha. Not a JB concert. Dunno about the pic count. I just stuck 'em in there and out they came. *shrug*



sneakypete said:


> yeah must be....the mom on the right looks like she`s thinking.....when is this going to be over?


I like that the boy is covering his ears.  It was loud! I mean the girls, not the band. I was right down front, obviously, and the screaming girls were louder than the band.


----------



## Guest

My next guess would be the Jonas Bros or One Direction.
Great pics for sure.


----------



## Rumble_b

Mark P said:


> And good for you for getting back into it.  Keep the enjoyment at the forefront of your mind. Setting yourself challenges really helps to create new ways of seeing things. A question I often asked myself was, "What _couldn't_ I do here?" and then I'd try to do it.


 It's all about the enjoyment of it and the challenge too. I was never into taking portraits at all but now I like because it turns out I can take pretty good ones. You never know what you can do with a camera until you try it right. Plus having a photographer father is nice too. Access to a lot of equipment for free. Right now I have his Canon 100mm 2.8L macro, love it. But he needs it back this week, so sad.


----------



## WCGill

Wow, some very talented shutterbugs here! Nice work gentlemen.


----------



## Option1

Four from my main interests over the past few years:







































Neil


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## noman

sneakypete said:


>


Hey, nice pics of tsetsubins.........we sell those in our store.


----------



## Robert1950

*So, I had this under-exposed picture of George Clinton*

So I photoshoped the crap out of it. Did this about 7 to 8 years ago.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A quick shot I got this past winter. A bit of an intense look on that face.


----------



## keto

Option1 said:


> Neil


I didn't read the caption at first, and thought I was looking at a snake or lizard in snow or feathers. Great shot!


----------



## Option1

Cheers keto, thanks!

There's certainly some great shots in this thread.

Neil


----------



## zontar

keto said:


> I didn't read the caption at first, and thought I was looking at a snake or lizard in snow or feathers. Great shot!


That was what I thought as well...

Cool shot.


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Robert1950

Sneakypete - I know this comment will be as obvious as a 2x4 to the head, but I think Japan has had an influence on your photography.  Well Done.


----------



## Robert1950

Did this about 10 years ago or so. An alleyway behind the Future Bakery. Photoshop colour saturation run amok.


----------



## sneakypete

Thanks, it has influenced my painting as well. Tonight I learned about wabi sabi...and instead of trying to explain that, it`s easier to search it...answers some of the things I have asked myself over the years living in Japan...and I suppose it has creeped into my photography and painting without my really knowing how or why.


----------



## cheezyridr

girls' crooked teeth being kawaii, that's a little wabi-sabi-ish, i suppose? that's what popped into my head from the first couple sentences on wiki, anyhow.


----------



## greco

sneakypete said:


> Thanks, it has influenced my painting as well. Tonight I learned about wabi sabi...and instead of trying to explain that, it`s easier to search it...answers some of the things I have asked myself over the years living in Japan...and I suppose it has creeped into my photography and painting without my really knowing how or why.


Just looked up Wabi-sabi....VERY interesting read. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wabi-sabi

It certainly appeals to me in many ways. 
I can see it in some of your photography.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950

A sax player from the youth stage a the Beaches Jazz Festival. Likely a Humber grad/student.


----------



## cheezyridr

here is a pic i like, it came from google. i didnt take it. it is my pop-pop's grandfather. 

View attachment 3879


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete

Maybe I`m inspired by another thread on the site but.....I think I see Jesus in the center of this pic.....or could be a viking....


----------



## sulphur

I'm seeing a pirate! Yarg!

Nice pics Pete.

Many cool pics in this thread, keep it going!


----------



## greco

In addition, I see someone wearing this type of helmet.

Great pic Pete....thanks for posting so much of your work.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Robert1950

*A pissed off cat*


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## -ST-

Hi Sneaky Pete,

Is there a name for the shape with the black and blue sides. I received one 30 years ago and I still have it. It's one of life's treasures. I'd like to learn more about it if you can give me a place to start researching it.

Thanks!


----------



## sneakypete

I`ll ask my wife if she knows, took these today, part of the star light festival....the long streamers represent shooting stars. Happens every August in this city, other places in Japan have the same festival but this city is famous for theirs...massive and a LOT of people come here to see it.


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete

this pic shows how long some of the decorations are....I`d say between 10 to 15 feet for most, top part is the star and the long pieces trailing off represent the tail of a shooting star. Each shop along the pedestrian street has their own decoration made, some have the shop`s name....odd seeing the one from KFC with the image of the colonel...but there are literally hundreds of them.


----------



## sneakypete

As far as she knows, that origami piece has no special name....but she doesn`t do origami so she may not be aware.


----------



## sneakypete

Thinking about it....you might wanna find some origami web sites and see if they have a name for that shape....there are so many different origami shapes, I wonder if they all have names.


----------



## -ST-

Thanks sneakypete,

I appreciate that you asked. And that's a good suggestion. Strangely, I hadn't thought to research it until I saw your terrific pictures. 

ST


----------



## Robert1950

*Not exactly Japan *


----------



## sneakypete

I won an award? Didn`t even know I was entered. I`d like to thank my parents who gave me life....Canon for making my camera and lens, all you scrotes who voted for me....I love you all....well, most of youse...OKOK....some of you....confidentially, if we`re being honest, one or two of you. 
So what happens next? Where do I pick up the keys to the BMW and tickets to Hawaii?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

sneakypete said:


> I won an award? Didn`t even know I was entered. I`d like to thank my parents who gave me life....Canon for making my camera and lens, all you scrotes who voted for me....I love you all....well, most of youse...OKOK....some of you....confidentially, if we`re being honest, one or two of you.
> So what happens next? Where do I pick up the keys to the BMW and tickets to Hawaii?


Congrats on the nomination and award


----------



## Guest

Some nice shots here


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I was on the island last week:


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## sulphur

Great shots Jim!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Thanks Sulphur, we had a great time. It was really windy when we went up Mcleans mt for a few shots.


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Shark

Your images are always thought-provoking, Pete. I like them.


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete

thanks....


----------



## keto

Jim DaddyO said:


> Thanks Sulphur, we had a great time. It was really windy when we went up Mcleans mt for a few shots.


wuttafu??? Gremlin?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Just a Shih-poo


----------



## GuitarsCanada

View attachment 4036



Took this one in a little town in Alaska


----------



## Rumble_b

Nice pics guys. I really like the one of the bike in the bush Pete. I need to post some more of mine soon.


----------



## sneakypete

That area is a very old part of the city, goes back to the days of the founding feudal lord. Just a few years ago there were dozens of houses there, now only 4 or 5 remain.....my guess is the city has acquired the land for some project...one of the houses left has several bikes outside, most look like the one I photographed, so it seems whoever lives there doesn`t ride much anymore, the bikes belonged to a child who lives elsewhere or they just don`t give a crap anymore. The windows are all overgrown and the entire plot of land is unkept. I found an old ceramic electric part in the area the other day...I have a few, a section of my father in laws house still has those and they will get it redone so I can have those pieces, they`re pretty cool and go back a long time, they`ve been in the house for at least 80 years. He has given me a of of very cool old stuff lately, we`re cleaning the place and found things he forgot he had....gave me an old respirator that he said he used as a child....looks like it does back to the 1920`s judging from the box and printing on it....the glass parts have a lot of bubbles and according to what I read, bubbles in glass like that generally means it was made prior to the `20`s....when they came up with production methods that got rid of them. Lots of other very cool antiques too.


----------



## Robert1950

Some _Taste_ of the Danforth


----------



## -ST-

Hi Sneakypete,



sneakypete said:


> Thinking about it....you might wanna find some origami web sites and see if they have a name for that shape....there are so many different origami shapes, I wonder if they all have names.


In case anybody wanted to know...
Stellated Octahedron 
[video=youtube;T729AIuZis0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T729AIuZis0[/video]


----------



## -ST-

Or


or it might be 

Icosahedron 
[video=youtube_share;vfMkaRKNfCo]http://youtu.be/vfMkaRKNfCo[/video]


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Jim DaddyO

another of this dude










my favorite


----------



## Jim DaddyO

One looking out my patio door. Between the time of day and the street lamp off picture, the lighting turned out pretty neat.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Near Willisville on the way to the Manitoulin.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A couple I will call "When stupid people do stupid things". My former "neighbour from hell" 's place that he burnt to the ground.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I would say that was a complete burn


----------



## Jim DaddyO

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would say that was a complete burn


Enough that he is no longer a neighbour. Kids have gone to CAS, there is no way they are not in a better home.


----------



## zontar

I'm sure a photography expert could pick out a lot of things wrong with this photo--but I like it.


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Robert1950

Jim DaddyO said:


> Enough that he is no longer a neighbour. *Kids have gone to CAS*, there is no way they are not in a better home.


I've worked in social services for almost 30 years. That single fact alone makes the fire less surprising to me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Robert1950 said:


> I've worked in social services for almost 30 years. That single fact alone makes the fire less surprising to me.


Reason for the fire:
Duh 1: Power shut off for non payment. He brought a small generator INTO his shed (walls made of chip board/aspenite).
Duh 2: He hooked the generator to his main panel with extension cord.
Duh 3: He routed the muffler through a small hole in the wall and then put a piece of downspout up to it on the outside, sloping down so the heat had nowhere to go except against the chipboard (heat still rises right?).

You could hear the generator bearing down to try and keep up with powering the whole home. How he thought a gas generator was cheaper than paying the electric bill is beyond me. The gap between the shed and the home was only about a foot (I should also ad that this is a mobile home). When a neighbour was questioning his wife, who was standing at the door calling the FD because the house was on fire at that point, the daughter was still in her room which was the room closest to the shed. All the people in the neighbourhood stood around drinking and watched it burn (I had a dream that my house was on fire. People laughed will it burned...Blue Rodeo). There were a bunch of explosions during the burn, the biggest one about 3 seconds after the fire chief asked the guy if there was anything in the shed that could explode (like his gas cans, propane torches, welding equipment) and got "NO" as an answer. The house was filled waste deep with junk, I think the FD wisely kept themselves safe and just contained the fire after they found out everyone was out. They had to come back 2 more times because of all the smoldering junk. I had a couple of siding panels warp on my house, so the heat was pretty intense.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Back on topic....last night


----------



## Intrepid

Great shot! Absolutely love the sky. Nice work. (and I don't mind the antenna in there either.)


Jim DaddyO said:


> Back on topic....last night


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I also noticed a couple of old raggedy spider webs on the hydro pole. The pole has a street lamp on it, not the best circumstances for taking a pic, but...


----------



## sneakypete

need a faster lens.


----------



## Shark

A tripod would help, too. Or anything else that could stabilise the camera.

I kinda like the funky orange of it from the lights, though.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Thanks for the tips, I did use a tripod and I wish I could afford better (and bigger) glass (who doesn't?). I do get some neat effects from ambient lighting sometimes (happy mistakes as Bob Ross would say). My son works at Henry's, so I get pretty good deals on stuff that has been traded in. Soooooo, keeping with the theme of the thread:


----------



## Intrepid

Actually sometimes a faster lens detracts from what you're trying to achieve. In relation to the spider webs a faster lens might be too defining and takes away from the soft star feeling of your shots. I like those 2 pics. It really depends on what you're trying to convey. Fast glass is great but darn it's heavy. I used to haul a 300 2.8 and 400 2.8 when I covered Cart and F1 years ago. I'm now paying the price.


----------



## Shark

Jim DaddyO said:


> Thanks for the tips, I did use a tripod and I wish I could afford better (and bigger) glass (who doesn't?). I do get some neat effects from ambient lighting sometimes (happy mistakes as Bob Ross would say). My son works at Henry's, so I get pretty good deals on stuff that has been traded in.


Fair enough! Did you use a timer for the shutter? A fully manual setting with low ISO and shutter speed and setting the timer was what I was getting at. I don't mean to derail the thread, just clarifying what I meant earlier.


----------



## Bubb

Here's a few I was happy with .




A couple from the Queen Charlottes


----------



## Bubb




----------



## Intrepid

Some great shots here. Wonderful detail in the Black Capped Chickadee. Great catchlight in the eye. The downrigger shot is interesting and the silhouette is visually appealing. Nice work.


Bubb said:


> Here's a few I was happy with .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple from the Queen Charlottes


----------



## Bubb

Thanks...here's a few from the last month or so .


----------



## Intrepid

Nice shot of the 5th Avenue!


----------



## sneakypete

My Canon 50mm L 1.2 lens never leaves one of my cameras, fast and the colors that come out of it are amazing, to me anyways. Very happy with it. 



..." Actually sometimes a faster lens detracts from what you're trying to achieve..."....well, the same thing can be said about every lens in most situations, like I said, love my 50mm, it has forced me to think about what I shoot and look carefully at whats in the shot, I sometimes use my macro as a prime as well, it all comes down to what the person shooting is trying to convey doesn`t it.


----------



## sneakypete

On Saturday all I had with me was me smart phone, I have to learn how to use it, could turn out to be a useful tool...


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Intrepid

sneakypete;49968
..." Actually sometimes a faster lens detracts from what you're trying to achieve..."....well said:


> *Thanks for the tip.*


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Shark said:


> Fair enough! Did you use a timer for the shutter? A fully manual setting with low ISO and shutter speed and setting the timer was what I was getting at. I don't mean to derail the thread, just clarifying what I meant earlier.



Actually, I had the camera on full auto, I was in a bit of a hurry because the moquitos were eating me.


----------



## Shark

Jim DaddyO said:


> Actually, I had the camera on full auto, I was in a bit of a hurry because the moquitos were eating me.


Darn mosquitoes! Sure makes it hard to concentrate. 

If you feel like it, try again with the camera set to a low ISO, aperture priority at f4 or so, and the shutter set to timed release.


----------



## Robert1950

And now for something completely different.


----------



## sneakypete

Intrepid said:


> *Thanks for the tip.*


nah, not going to bite.


----------



## sneakypete

smart phone pics....


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## shoretyus

A couple from the weekend


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## -ST-

Hi sneakypete,



sneakypete said:


>


My eye is pleased but my brain wants to know what I'm seeing.... Please?


----------



## sneakypete

sparkler, least thats what we used to call em


----------



## -ST-

Thanks sneakypete, 

I see it now.



sneakypete said:


> sparkler, least thats what we used to call em


From the days of naive youth - in the days before everything was a potential (you name it) hazard or lawsuit.


----------



## sneakypete

did ya think it was the big bang?


----------



## -ST-

More like a fiery spike rising out of an electric welding process. But I couldn't figure it out because the vertical spire looked more pyramidal than conical. Big bang didn't occur to me.


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## sneakypete




----------



## -ST-

Hi sneakypete,

I am amazed at what you can see and capture with a camera. Thanks again for sharing.



sneakypete said:


>


----------



## blam

Last ride of the year.









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakypete

still working on this one, it has changed since I took this pic actually...all art is knowing when to stop someone once said....


----------



## Bubb

- - - Updated - - -

sneaky :smile-new:


----------



## sneakypete

out with the camera today....













- - - Updated - - -

these two are the hood of an old Honda car....I loved the way the paint changed over the years, almost looked like an abstract to my eyes so I treated it like that....I played with the colors on some pics.















- - - Updated - - -










- - - Updated - - -


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Milkman

Is it just me or does my car look loke an angry cat-like transformer.


----------



## cheezyridr

Bubb said:


>



haaaaaaaa!!!! i have this cousin. one day me and him are walkin through the woods and we come to this ol fence. on the other side of the fence is more trees, and between 2 small ones is this GIGANTIC spider in a web, and he looks just like that one!
he goes to climb over the fence, i just figured he saw that spider already. i mean, how could you miss it, right? well, i looked down and saw $5 on the ground. i bent down to pick it up. he went over the fence and walked directly into the spider's web. 
he makes a muffled scream and as he turned around, he was screaming without opening his mouth eeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! gititoffgititoffgititoff omg omg omg gititoffgititoffgititoff all the while his eyes are huge and white with panic abd hes hands want to wack it but he's afraid. i was laughing so hard i was completely useless. the spider was pinned over his nose by the web. i forgot i had his $5 in my pocket and so did he. i found it when i got about halfway home. i bought snacks with it.
he remembers the incident vividly as well. although, from a somewhat different perspective.


----------



## sneakypete

few from this weekend....we went to have noodles in the neighboring prefecture and visited some sites....





















































- - - Updated - - -


----------



## sneakypete

found.....one license to kill.....please contact me if you want it back but mind if I use it for a while first?


----------



## sneakypete

handed out 220 of these to kids today plus about 20 moms as well as a few straggler younger siblings...lots of fun. bit hoarse from all the ho-ho-hos but well worth it.


----------



## Ship of fools

Its a good look for you sneaky, so I though you were coming home sooner then later. Can't leave all of that history behind? ship
oh and merry Christmas, happy holiday which ever you choose


----------



## sneakypete

out with the camera today and snapped a few....













- - - Updated - - -










- - - Updated - - -

self portrait.....


----------



## smorgdonkey




----------



## Bubb

Here one from the other day,kinda neat,not so much the photo,but the subject .


----------



## Cartcanuck

That is very cool Bubb!


----------



## Adcandour

Any one else's dog infatuated with flashlights? He's a mental case.


----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> Any one else's dog infatuated with flashlights? He's a mental case.


Those are great dogs. Mine was fascinated by the water sprinkler and would play with it for hours. Since we lived in the country, she also could smell moles in the ground and was forever digging huge holes on the property. We came home one day with just the tail of one sticking our of her mouth, with the look on her face saying, 'this is mine and you're not taking it from me'. I wish I had a picture of that to share.


----------



## sneakypete

- - - Updated - - -










- - - Updated - - -










- - - Updated - - -










- - - Updated - - -


----------



## sneakypete




----------



## Guitar101

adcandour said:


> Any one else's dog infatuated with flashlights? He's a mental case.


We had a Golden that would chase light beams on the wall. From a flashlight and even a reflection from my watch. I never thought of letting her shine them herself with a flashlight.


----------



## Adcandour

Guitar101 said:


> We had a Golden that would chase light beams on the wall. From a flashlight and even a reflection from my watch. I never thought of letting her shine them herself with a flashlight.


My dog is the exact same - obsessed with the light beams on the wall. One day he just ripped it out of my hand and and followed his own beam for about 10 minutes. Then he lies down (as pictured) for the ultimate stare down. In that picture, he is in his glory.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> Those are great dogs. Mine was fascinated by the water sprinkler and would play with it for hours. Since we lived in the country, she also could smell moles in the ground and was forever digging huge holes on the property. We came home one day with just the tail of one sticking our of her mouth, with the look on her face saying, 'this is mine and you're not taking it from me'. I wish I had a picture of that to share.


They are the best. It's nice to hear that your goldie had a bit of property to enjoy. We used to live in a tin-can type row of houses, and I felt upset about the restrictions (we made up for it now, though).


----------

